# Nicest Geared Convert to SS



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Just curious what are some higher-end geared bikes that have been converted to SS? Glad you did it? What was your SS build?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What price range are you considering to be "higher end"?


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Watchu got in the garage ?*



Clobber said:


> Just curious what are some higher-end geared bikes that have been converted to SS? Glad you did it? What was your SS build?


I converted an old Klein Rascal as my first SS. My next bike was a Lynskey TI SS built from the frame up extra light to climb with. How bout a nice 2011 specialized carbon SS frame to start with and maybe some ztr wheels with dt swiss 240 ss centerlock hubs and.......u get the picture.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

ancient rascal said:


> My next bike was a Lynskey TI SS built from the frame up extra light to climb with. How bout a nice 2011 specialized carbon SS frame to start with and maybe some ztr wheels with dt swiss 240 ss centerlock hubs and.......u get the picture.


how does starting with a dedicated ss frame equate to converting a geared bike?


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never had any "high end" boutique-type bikes, but this was a respectable enough frame in its day (1995).


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Not sure if you consider this "nice" as all my bikes are on the old side...

Litespeed Obed was pretty high end back in the day. Makes a sweet ss rig:





































Slingshot?:










Klein?:










Bontrager?:










.

.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Not sure if you consider this "nice" as all my bikes are on the old side...


Same here. Both my frames were high end in their day, but one is 12 years old, and the other one is 16 years old.


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm eventually going to SS my Yeti Ultimate.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Two Bontragers; the blue one had some surgery done on it's dropouts.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the black one!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I converted a 2004 GF Tassajara. It turned out very well. I also went all rigid and it climbs like a goat. I love passing up the high-end geared bikes on the hills. I just wave as I pass the fat guys huffing-and-puffing up the hills.


----------



## tdee (Jul 30, 2006)

It might not be high end. 2008 Mamasita with a White Industries eno eccentric hub. I absolutely love it. I would definitely use both again.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

1SPD said:


> I like the black one!!!!!!^^^^


It's actually a very dark blue and I like it a lot also!! It's a sub 20lb bike with lots of little titanium goodies and the fork was custom made for the bike by Rocklobster.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

i did a superfly. was about 20lbs as pictured (xl).

used the yess etr-b, which imho is the best geared to ss solution out there.








</a>


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Just finished but not ridden yet:










Build is a Wheelsmith SSK-1 spacer kit, Niner 19T cog, 32T Hellore Ti ring and a modified Rollenlager.

Glad I did it: Yes, it looks so much cleaner with no gears. Once the weather inproves I'll see if it rides as nice as it looks.


----------



## 06whitetaco (Oct 30, 2008)

med air 9


----------



## EricN (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's my budget(sorta) carbon SS using ebb30 technology from teambeer.info


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

94 Cinder Cone with some Paul comp horizontals....best bike i've ever ridden. 650b fore 26 aft. saweeeet!


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Wish I wasn't on a phone....
I've got a 96 breezer storm with an amp fork..
pics before it was done in a thread I started a while ago..


----------



## Slumberjack (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike A. said:


> 94 Cinder Cone with some Paul comp horizontals....best bike i've ever ridden. 650b fore 26 aft.  saweeeet!


Thats a beautiful piece you got there :thumbsup:

if you dont mind me asking, but was it pricey to get the dropouts installed?


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

slumberjack - i found a cool frame builder who was going to do the dropouts for 150. then we decided to do some more cosmetic finishes to the bike, like remove unnecessary cable routers, fill in some bike rack holes, remove the canti bosses off the surly fork and stuff. total mod was $250. it wasnt a budget build, that's for sure! but it is awesome. you can see the process on my blog www.onecogblog.blogspot.com


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't get the whole geared->ss conversion thing. Does converting a Stumjumper trump running an MC Flight stock make one better than the other?

I wouldn't mind a Schwinn Homegrown, but it would rob me of disc brakes front and rear, and a way to have a simple and clean SS, but I could run a modern fork. A privateer is also on my wish list, but damn, 1" headtube? 

In some ways, a Rascal is a pretty great SS convert. Easy to do it with the dropouts... but the unique bb and 1" headtube...

The nicest conversion anyone has had is a bike that was intended to do SS in the first place.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

umarth said:


> I wouldn't mind a Schwinn Homegrown, but it would rob me of disc brakes front and rear, and a way to have a simple and clean SS...


What? No sir. Unless you buy an early example, you can run discs front and rear on a Homegrown. You can buy a 22mm to IS adapter, and the last model year and a half had a standard IS rear mount. Additionally, a very clean way to run SS on a Homegrown is the White Eno Eccentric hub or the FC EBB. I run both, with an Eno on one Homegrown, and a FC EBB on the other, and they're both excellent, without problems and without slipping. Honestly, I think the FC EBB and White Eno Ecc are both superior to any sliding/swinging dropout or standard EBB.



umarth said:


> The nicest conversion anyone has had is a bike that was intended to do SS in the first place.


I disagree given how well the White and FC work. You can now convert a geared bike and have it be just as nice and user friendly on a SS specific frame.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

A converted one. mid 90ies steel frame. Took me an age to find the matching fork.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

EricN said:


> Here's my budget(sorta) carbon SS using ebb30 technology from teambeer.info


How did you get a mountainbike crank on that EBB30? It says road cranks only...


----------



## EricN (Jun 26, 2007)

I used the king standard to gxp conversion kit. Works perfect with this setup...

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=35923&category=268


----------



## kapieyow (Oct 3, 2008)

it was high end ... in 94


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Dope.


----------



## saltyman (Nov 21, 2009)

i built this last year.....dave hemmings old yo eddy harlequin.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

1997 Trek Mountain Track 800 Sport (high end? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA)

kapieyow,
Is it me or does that BB seem insanely high?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

1992 GT Xizang LE Ti. It was high end for '92


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 10, 2011)

Early 1990s Rock Lobster fillet brazed frame converted to SS.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

monogod said:


> i did a superfly. was about 20lbs as pictured (xl).
> 
> used the yess etr-b, which imho is the best geared to ss solution out there.
> 
> ...


wow, are you geared tall enough? how is she on the flats? lol


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

*Jamis D29 Team SS*

Okay guys, here is my D29 converted to SS.
White Industries ENO hubs, eccentric on the rear with Crest rims, DT Revolution spokes.
Everything else is stock. 20lb 3oz.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

well hot damn...aint these some fine howdy doos


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

i'm pretty sure salty man wins, that thing is sick!


----------



## williemammoth (May 12, 2015)

Hello - new to this site / forum as a participant but a long-time reader. Here's my '04 Rockhopper convert...


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/wheels-manufacturing-bb30-pf30-eccentric-949407.html

See what you think...


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Where do you guys find some of those old bikes? Our Craiglist around these parts never seems to have squat compared to what everyone around here seems to find on their sites. My dad recently gave me this:








But I gave it to my wife cause I wanted her to have a decent bike for riding as a communter. I am tapped out now but next winter I may want another SS project........ If I could find another higher end old bike to start with. :thumbsup:


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Where do you guys find some of those old bikes? Our Craiglist around these parts never seems to have squat compared to what everyone around here seems to find on their sites. My dad recently gave me this:
> View attachment 988277
> 
> 
> But I gave it to my wife cause I wanted her to have a decent bike for riding as a communter. I am tapped out now but next winter I may want another SS project........ If I could find another higher end old bike to start with. :thumbsup:


Thrift stores.

I have found so many disgarded gems in thrift stores (like Goodwill, etc...) My son's bike was a thrift store find. A circa 2001 Diamondback response comp. It's light and stiff. I got it for $20.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

wjphillips said:


> Thrift stores.
> 
> I have found so many disgarded gems in thrift stores (like Goodwill, etc...) My son's bike was a thrift store find. A circa 2001 Diamondback response comp. It's light and stiff. I got it for $20.


Man that's awesome. I have never seen anything in local small town goodwills and thrift stores other than crap huffies. I will start going into more and checking them out.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

driver bob said:


> Just finished but not ridden yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got a little carried away removing stuff from your bike...


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Man that's awesome. I have never seen anything in local small town goodwills and thrift stores other than crap huffies. I will start going into more and checking them out.


Ya, it's definitely timing. You gotta be in the right place at the right time. Also garage sales and swap meets can have nice stuff.

Also, keep in mind there are other people out there looking for deals just like you, so you'll have competition.

I once saw an old scott race bike (superlight alu bike with old skool xtr on it) in a thrift shop for $50. I didn't really need it, but was tempted. I left the store, then later (like maybe 2 hours) decided to go back and get it. It was GONE!


----------

